# Neighbours Pillar erected on my driveway



## ricky (29 Oct 2009)

My driveway & my neighbours ends in a V shape at the driveway entrance - previous owner erected a pillar which sat partially on my driveway(right on the tip of the V)
I wasnt happy with it at the time but didnt want to fall out with him over it - he has since sold house & new owners have rented out the house.
The pillar sits partially on my drive with the cap jutting out causing numerous near misses as you drive in & out - a few weeks back one of the tenants hit the pillar & knocked it to ground - much to my delight.
Yesterday when I came home the pillar has been put back up - this time its even more on my side & its unstable as I was able to push it easily - I have tried to contact the landlord but he doesnt answer.It serves no purpose as there is no wall or gate in place.
My main concern now is the safety of the pillar esp as there are a number of children play in this area of the estate - who is liable if a person was injured? What course of action could I follow? 

Thanks.


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Oct 2009)

ricky said:


> What course of action could I follow?
> 
> Thanks.



Write to the landlord in the hopes of covering yourself for any future mishaps.  Express your dissatisfaction with the siting of the pillar initially and that it needs to be moved now as it is dangerous.


----------



## Deas (29 Oct 2009)

Write to the landlord and confirm thet if it is not removed within a set period of time, that you will remove it and assign the costs to the address in question.


----------



## thedaras (30 Oct 2009)

Could this have needed planning permission? If so ,maybe the local county council can sort it.


----------



## lightswitch (30 Oct 2009)

Contact the council or better still your local council rep who will act on your behalf.


----------



## ricky (30 Oct 2009)

thanks folks for the replies.


----------

